# poss het Tremper and Bell



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

what does poss het Tremper and Bell? does it mean the gecko will be 100% het for both albino traits?

What would be the breeding outcomes if i bred it to a bell albino and a tremper albino?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Poss het for Tremper and Bell" means there's a *chance* the animal is het for one or both genes. 

It does not guarantee the animal was het (Neither of the animal's parents will be a visual Tremper OR Bell albino) and depending on the percentage of possibility, it will have a variable chance of carrying one or both genes.

If you WANT to produce Trempers or Bells, you should get a 100% het animal instead of spending money on a "possible het" - because "possible" means exactly that... there's a chance the animal does NOT carry the traits you want, and it could be a higher chance it doesn't carry than that it does!


----------

